# [Closed] [PCBSD] portjail init typo



## fnucc (Jan 4, 2012)

Looking for something completely different I found that


```
portjail init
```

has a typo error. Instead of "... d for download..." it states " d tor download..."

Will there be a world peace it that letter is corrected? Probably not, but after years in newspapers I see what probably nobody sees  Since FreeBSD pays attention to details it would be nice to change that in a new release. Admin, if you think I'm over the edge please feel free to delete my post.


----------



## SNK (Jan 4, 2012)

There are commits all the type to fix typo's and similar. But I am not sure who is involved with portjail and thus would be interested.


----------



## Nukama (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks for this problem report, but Topics about PC-BSD and other 'derivative FreeBSDs' should be asked on the forums and/or mailing lists for these specific products. 
You may have encountered Changeset 14390, if searched on the appropriate resources.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 5, 2012)

fnucc said:
			
		

> Since FreeBSD pays attention to details it would be nice to change that in a new release.


Portjail isn't part of FreeBSD. It's a PC-BSD specific script.

Things like this are the reason why we're pointing users with questions about PC-BSD to the PC-BSD forums.


----------



## fnucc (Jan 5, 2012)

Thank you, SirDice, for pointing me in the right direction. I posted this on PC-BSD forum.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 5, 2012)

Closing this topic now.


----------

